# This Tuesday @ Rocky River



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

I've finally convinced my wife to come up to Rocky River and go after some steelies with me (shes more of a sit in the sun and fight the catfish at the causeway girl). I want to go on a good day with "good water" up there. Can anyone see the future and predict if Tuesday is going to be a worthwhile day to go up there  Thanks!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ha mine is the same check flow first not sure how long ur drive is but right now I would wait till day before to make a trip the forecasts are sketchy 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Rain on its way....


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

That's the thing, coming from Youngstown makes it almost a gamble when I want to go up there. My sister lives in North Olmsted, so she helps me with local weather, but as luck often has it, the weather turns to crap when I'm halfway there. I've been watching the flow gauges and based on the decline I've seen, it might work out but the weather is always a wild card (especially in Ohio!)


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Its about to storm here in CLE

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

JFeeds said:


> That's the thing, coming from Youngstown makes it almost a gamble when I want to go up there. My sister lives in North Olmsted, so she helps me with local weather, but as luck often has it, the weather turns to crap when I'm halfway there. I've been watching the flow gauges and based on the decline I've seen, it might work out but the weather is always a wild card (especially in Ohio!)



lol I Wish I lived in youngstown lol, I have to drive from columbus. It almost 4 hour drive to the conny. I always Make it the day after "it was good" or my days off its to muddy or high. I just Go anyways now, iff its blown out on the streams, I pack up and hit the small creeks and stuff, at least you get a chance to hit a few.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

Watch the gauges but it looks to me like tomorrow should fish good. I don't think Rocky River saw much rain at all today and no rain in the forecast until wednesday. Watch the gauge if it starts shooting up forget it. But IMO it will probably be good flow with a decent stain.. Probably a tiny bit on the cloudy side but still very very fishable. Have fun!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

was just there . good flow and a little stained visibility was about a foot. fished the marina area. few others were fishing too .but did not see any caught.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Good luck...you couldn't ask for better conditions

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

I would hit up the east side rivers....you're driving past a lot of really good water to get to the rock


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Finally got my first taste of the Chrome! Water was GREAT! Ended up 2/2. Almost lost the bigger one, kinda underestimated it. I'll post a picture or 2 later today if I remember.


----------



## jogi (Oct 14, 2009)

JFeeds said:


> Finally got my first taste of the Chrome! Water was GREAT! Ended up 2/2. Almost lost the bigger one, kinda underestimated it. I'll post a picture or 2 later today if I remember.


Great job man!!! Glad to see the trip worked out for you


----------



## Hdwrench (Sep 14, 2011)

Quick question. What time does the park close? Wondering how late u can fish the river


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go JFeeds, fished the Rock this morning myself but didn't pick up any fish. River looked great and only caught a couple leaves. 

Also lost my bait container (spawn) , as in it just seems to fall out my waders/jacket does anyone else have this problem?!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I believe the park closes at 11. You can fish at night until then.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

or later at the marina. all other areas are closed after 11.


----------



## RockyRiverRay (Jan 14, 2009)

JFeeds said:


> Finally got my first taste of the Chrome! Water was GREAT! Ended up 2/2. Almost lost the bigger one, kinda underestimated it. I'll post a picture or 2 later today if I remember.


Told ya you would be in the money. Glad to hear you caught!

Ray


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Went back out today, water was fishable at first light and I swear as the morning progressed the water got more turbid. By the time I left it was unfishable. I tried to check the gauges in the morning, but OGF was down and I though heck, that little bit of rain did't make a difference..... it sure did!


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Fishman said:


> Went back out today, water was fishable at first light and I swear as the morning progressed the water got more turbid. By the time I left it was unfishable. I tried to check the gauges in the morning, but OGF was down and I though heck, that little bit of rain did't make a difference..... it sure did!


Not sure what kind of phone you have, but you can download a free app that provides USGS flow data. I have an android--not sure if that matters--but I searched and found an app called "RiverFlows." You can search and add bodies of water to your favorites for easy access.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's my two fish by the way. Wish I would have gotten a hen for the eggs, but this was an outstanding start!


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

JFeeds said:


> Here's my two fish by the way. Wish I would have gotten a hen for the eggs, but this was an outstanding start!


 Congrats on ur catch I hope this thread does not go nuts cause they are dinner 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Awsome Jfeeds, I plan on making one dinner provided I can catch one.

I use a droid x, thanks for the app suggestion gonna check it out asap.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

It's not my intention to spark any fire for eating my catch. I don't mean this in any negative kind of way, but I did not know of any etiquette when taking a photo of a catch.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

why would anyone care if he kept them? Nice catches.


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

JFeeds said:


> It's not my intention to spark any fire for eating my catch. I don't mean this in any negative kind of way, but I did not know of any etiquette when taking a photo of a catch.



YOU guna invite me over for dinner or what BRO!!!!????? Ill bring Beer and a Smile


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice to see it worked out for you.....just got that app and its awesome!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

JFeeds said:


> Not sure what kind of phone you have, but you can download a free app that provides USGS flow data. I have an android--not sure if that matters--but I searched and found an app called "RiverFlows." You can search and add bodies of water to your favorites for easy access.


Got a Droid phone coming! Will for sure add this app!


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

JFeeds said:


> Here's my two fish by the way. Wish I would have gotten a hen for the eggs, but this was an outstanding start!


Hey great catch way to get started. Quick question, do you bleed your fish as soon as you catch them? If you dont can I suggest you do really makes a big difference on the way they taste. Been doing that for years and they taste so much better I think, Just my 2 cents.

triple-j


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Hey great catch way to get started. Quick question, do you bleed your fish as soon as you catch them? If you dont can I suggest you do really makes a big difference on the way they taste. Been doing that for years and they taste so much better I think, Just my 2 cents.
> 
> triple-j


Its actually illegal to do that

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> Its actually illegal to do that
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


explain???? please.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

JFeeds said:


> It's not my intention to spark any fire for eating my catch. I don't mean this in any negative kind of way, but I did not know of any etiquette when taking a photo of a catch.


Really doesn't matter how you take the pic if eating them. If releasing then just a quick pic with the fish being taken care of is all you need.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

It's not illegal to bleed them, just to clean them on the bank is......


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Carpman said:


> It's not illegal to bleed them, just to clean them on the bank is......


I heard it was...maybe I was misinformed

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea its not illegal to bleed them all you are doing is cutting the gills and letting them bleed out not gutting them and throwing the carcass on the bank after taking the eggs.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

TRIPLE-J said:


> Hey great catch way to get started. Quick question, do you bleed your fish as soon as you catch them? If you dont can I suggest you do really makes a big difference on the way they taste. Been doing that for years and they taste so much better I think, Just my 2 cents.
> 
> triple-j


On some of the bigger fish, e.g., >25", it helps to marinate the fillets in milk for several hours before freezing or cooking.


----------



## JFeeds (Apr 14, 2008)

RiverDoc said:


> On some of the bigger fish, e.g., >25", it helps to marinate the fillets in milk for several hours before freezing or cooking.


I normally do that with catfish too.


----------

